# Zombie Walk



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Thought Id post this here too cause it shows of some great make up and costumes that were present at the Zombie Walk.:zombie:

*http://members.shaw.ca/october31/pictures.html*

Lemme know what you think of the pics!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Some great gore ideas and some talented artistic work!


----------

